# Grip Strength



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

How does one improve grip strength?

Finding now that I am starting to lift heavier that I lose grip easily and the bar is pried out of my hands which is annoying as I can lift the weight but my hands are not complying


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Is this deadlifts? Use a double overhand grip as much as possible to develop grip, only switching to a mixed grip when you have to.

Just walking up and down carrying heavy dumbbells would be one way to improve grip (a basic Farmer's walk). You could just stand still but the walking makes it a little more interesting. Chin ups helped my grip, as will essentially any exercise that pushes your grip strength.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Have you tried chalk or liquid chalk?


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

Ultrasonic said:


> Is this deadlifts? Use a double overhand grip as much as possible to develop grip, only switching to a mixed grip when you have to.
> 
> Just walking up and down carrying heavy dumbbells would be one way to improve grip (a basic Farmer's walk). You could just stand still but the walking makes it a little more interesting. Chin ups helped my grip, as will essentially any exercise that pushes your grip strength.


 Yes it's with dead lifts. I find doing the double over hand easier verses the Mixed grip. I thought mixed grip made things easier but not for me.

I will look into adding chin ups then.

Will Barbell Wrist curls help as they target the forearm?



monkeybiker said:


> Have you tried chalk or liquid chalk?


 That's a good idea as clammy hands cause slipping issues though I wear gloves.

Thanks for the help guys


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I would do exercises that involve you gripping onto things rather than wrist curls, since gripping is specifically what you want to get better at. I have a feeling wrist curls may also work slightly different muscles but I'm not 100% on this.

I'm a bit confused why you don't find a mixed grip stronger to be honest.

Chin ups are a great exercise to have in your routine, but do try the dumbbell grip idea as well. It's the sort of thing you could do at the end of a workout.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Gloves will probably lower your grip strength as they are effectively making the bar thicker. Just use chalk.

Once you get past a certain point, mixed grip will be stronger, but don't like it myself, like to keep everything symmetrical.

For me I just lift double overhand until it starts to fail then use straps. Very rarely do I use them though as it's only really when going below 4 reps or so I need them.

When I stated deadlifting my grip strength improved very quickly... so just stick with it. I did also remember doing plate pinches back then, but not sure how effective they were.

Pull ups might help to a certain extent... but the big difference is it's the rolling effect of a barbell (out your fingers) that makes it fail... until the point you're holding on with the tips of your fingers. You don't get this same effect with a fixed bar like a pullup bar.


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

Ultrasonic said:


> I would do exercises that involve you gripping onto things rather than wrist curls, since gripping is specifically what you want to get better at. I have a feeling wrist curls may also work slightly different muscles but I'm not 100% on this.
> 
> I'm a bit confused why you don't find a mixed grip stronger to be honest.
> 
> Chin ups are a great exercise to have in your routine, but do try the dumbbell grip idea as well. It's the sort of thing you could do at the end of a workout.


 Okay Cool. I will look into it some more. I thought if forearms got stronger it may help towards better grip strength provided I do what you have suggested too.

Nooooo I find Double Overhand grip way easier and I agree with @2004mark I like things symmetrical too.



2004mark said:


> Gloves will probably lower your grip strength as they are effectively making the bar thicker. Just use chalk.
> 
> Once you get past a certain point, mixed grip will be stronger, but don't like it myself, like to keep everything symmetrical.
> 
> ...


 That does makes sense. I have been trying to avoid getting calluses hence the gloves, I have very soft skin :lol: . I will see where I can find liquid chalk

I am pretty new to deadlifting so I am guessing things will get better as I do it more as with any other exercises. It's just tedious having to put the bar down to regain grip midway through a set

I will be trying all the suggestions here in my work out. I will see about incorporating everything on my Back/shoulder/bicep day.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Oh yes, I find double overhand grip much more comfortable, and actually now only use this as I'm never pushing for max lifts.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Ultrasonic said:


> Oh yes, I find double overhand grip much more comfortable, and actually now only use this as I'm never pushing for max lifts.


 I only do the double overhand also as I am generally lifting for reps. If I ever work on 1RM stuff I might go mixed grip with Straps but that is rare, and only going 200KG plus, anything below that I try and stick to double overhand.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Mayzini said:


> I only do the double overhand also as I am generally lifting for reps. If I ever work on 1RM stuff I might go mixed grip with Straps but that is rare, and only going 200KG plus, anything below that I try and stick to double overhand.


 You shouldn't really need straps with mixed. Usually either or.

Mixed and straps both do the same thing... stop the bar rolling


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

2004mark said:


> You shouldn't really need straps with mixed. Usually either or.
> 
> Mixed and straps both do the same thing... stop the bar rolling


 your probably right I am just a bit of coward when the bar starts getting really heavy its pretty rare though these days as I have found when I include really heavy deadlifting into my routine, I end up with loads of niggly injuries. Probably down to poor form! lol


----------



## iSnatchUrSquat (Feb 4, 2016)

my 2 cents

chalk and patience

it will get stronger eventually and gradually

i remember i couldnt use hook grip the first week,now its normal


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Never used straps or anything and i've never had an issue with holding weights as i'm moving up...

I think if you use them then yeah you will have to make them catch up by other means but if not then your grip will obviously just increase as your lifts like deadlifts or shrugs go up to


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

I also have small hands so grip strength is important as I don't have enough hand to bar ratio :lol: ... (GET YOUR MINDS OUT THE GUTTER!)



iSnatchUrSquat said:


> my 2 cents
> 
> chalk and patience
> 
> ...


 You are right. I am sure things will get better with time until then I will do what has been suggested and wait it out.

Thanks again for all the help guys


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

League of legends fan by anyone chance OP?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

As written above, lose the gloves if you want your grip to improve and use chalk when your hands start to sweat, squeeze the bar as hard as you can.

Other than that do static holds in the rack for time at the end of your session, these are amazing for grip strength, use a fat bar for bonus points.


----------



## VeneCZ (May 30, 2014)

There are supposed to be few types of grip.

You can try pinch grip deadlift, you should definitely try fat bar rack pulls with static holds like mentioned above. Farmers's walks are also great for grip strength. Or just use fat bar on most pulls (dead's, bent over rows, etc.). Also try wrist roller if you have such option.

Here's a good article from Andy Bolton on grip and a planned routine to build up your deadlift grip:

grip-training-for-the-deadlift


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

VeneCZ said:


> There are supposed to be few types of grip.
> 
> You can try pinch grip deadlift, you should definitely try fat bar rack pulls with static holds like mentioned above. Farmers's walks are also great for grip strength. Or just use fat bar on most pulls (dead's, bent over rows, etc.). Also try wrist roller if you have such option.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for this will give it a read


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Although it's a silly looking bit of kit, it does strengthen grip and give the forearms a bit of a workout too. Silly cheap on Amazon.


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

Lots of lifts where your holding weight in your hands for a lot of time. Deadlifts, rows and pull ups are your top choices here.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

UK2USA said:


> Although it's a silly looking bit of kit, it does strengthen grip and give the forearms a bit of a workout too. Silly cheap on Amazon.
> 
> View attachment 134643


 I have one of those. I ended up concluding that the guy on the packaging was holding it the wrong way round though! How about you?


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Mine came in a zip lock bag


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

UK2USA said:


> Mine came in a zip lock bag


 Now I remember the photo wasn't on the packaging, but on Amazon the photo was like this:


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Ultrasonic said:


> Now I remember the photo wasn't on the packaging, but on Amazon the photo was like this:


 Not sure which way it's supposed to go, both would work, I guess?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

UK2USA said:


> Not sure which way it's supposed to go, both would work, I guess?


 Both would work, but the other way round fits the shape of your hand rather better, particularly the part by your thumb. I'm 99% sure the photo is not the way round the designer intended! Try both and see what you think...


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 15, 2016)

iSnatchUrSquat said:


> my 2 cents
> 
> chalk and patience
> 
> ...


 Just started trying hook grip today for RDLs. f**k it hurts. Felt good though. Will try for heavy rack pulls on Wednesday.

Sorry to hijack thread a little OP, but any hook grip tips @iSnatchUrSquat ?


----------



## iSnatchUrSquat (Feb 4, 2016)

Benjamin said:


> Just started trying hook grip today for RDLs. f**k it hurts. Felt good though. Will try for heavy rack pulls on Wednesday.
> 
> Sorry to hijack thread a little OP, but any hook grip tips @iSnatchUrSquat ?


 yes,use it.


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 15, 2016)

iSnatchUrSquat said:


> yes,use it.


 Ha, fair. Doesn't seem to be any improvement I can do with it. Just need to man up and get used to it.


----------



## iSnatchUrSquat (Feb 4, 2016)

Benjamin said:


> Ha, fair. Doesn't seem to be any improvement I can do with it. Just need to man up and get used to it.


 there is nothing more you can do than just do this

in the begging noone could or didnt hurt but you get used to it in no time,trust me

use some chalk if its needed


----------



## Master Chickenherder (Aug 22, 2016)

I had the grip strength of a toilet brush. What worked for me was pull ups on a thick off shaped bar. For example if you have a Smith machine in your gym, drop the bar to the floor and do pull ups from the top thick square shaped bar that most have.


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

I have been incorporating all the exercises you guys have been saying. I have lost the gloves too on more than 90% of the exercises I do. My pt has also set side time to work on grip strength on a Thursday though I am working on it on other days too. I am sure it's something that gets better with time the more you lift etc it's just frustrating that I lose grip really easy,


----------



## GetOffMyCloud (Sep 10, 2016)

Janelle said:


> Okay Cool. I will look into it some more. I thought if forearms got stronger it may help towards better grip strength provided I do what you have suggested too.
> 
> Nooooo I find Double Overhand grip way easier and I agree with @2004mark I like things symmetrical too.
> 
> ...


 Calluses are good. I'd say my skin is soft too but once you form the calluses they harden up which you need once you get onto heavier weight deadlifts and shrugs etc. Just pick/file down the calluses every once in a while


----------



## GetOffMyCloud (Sep 10, 2016)

Master Chickenherder said:


> I had the grip strength of a toilet brush. What worked for me was pull ups on a thick off shaped bar. For example if you have a Smith machine in your gym, drop the bar to the floor and do pull ups from the top thick square shaped bar that most have.


 Never thought of this - I've always done my pull-ups of bars like that though or rectangular bars - like you get on frames that hold monkey bars if your gym has one of those.

I actually find pull-ups easier like that than on the slanted soft circular bars intended for pull-ups


----------



## Glenjamin (Oct 4, 2016)

Janelle said:


> I have been incorporating all the exercises you guys have been saying. I have lost the gloves too on more than 90% of the exercises I do. My pt has also set side time to work on grip strength on a Thursday though I am working on it on other days too. I am sure it's something that gets better with time the more you lift etc it's just frustrating that I lose grip really easy,


 Have you tried fat gripz or other variations?? Once you can grip a bar with a set of those you will go back to a normal width bar with new and improved grip strength.


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

Glenjamin said:


> Have you tried fat gripz or other variations?? Once you can grip a bar with a set of those you will go back to a normal width bar with new and improved grip strength.


 I do lift with different variation of grips. I think it's just going to take a while to strengthen especially since I am a lady, things move way slower for me 

I also just hang off the monkey bars at gym and see how long I can go and do a couple sets of those.


----------



## Glenjamin (Oct 4, 2016)

Janelle said:


> I do lift with different variation of grips. I think it's just going to take a while to strengthen especially since I am a lady, things move way slower for me
> 
> I also just hang off the monkey bars at gym and see how long I can go and do a couple sets of those.


 yeah hanging always helps. fat gripz are a great product though for helping gain grip strength. they are hard rubber cylinders that wrap around a standard bar making it 'fat' obviously. helps bring your grip deeper into your forearms. You can buy them on amazon and what not.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Glenjamin said:


> yeah hanging always helps. fat gripz are a great product though for helping gain grip strength. they are hard rubber cylinders that wrap around a standard bar making it 'fat' obviously. helps bring your grip deeper into your forearms. You can buy them on amazon and what not.


 The cheaper option is some pipe lagging from a DIY store.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

DB shrugs, bent over rows and generally moving plates around with one handed pinch grip definitely helped me.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Farmers walks and dead hangs from a pullup bar. Deadhangs are particularly good. Start just with body weight and focus on increasing the time you can hang whilst really squeezing the bar, then when you've significantly increased your hang time then start adding weight via a belt. Is best if you are able to do this multiple times per day almost every day, so if you have a pullup bar at home or something secure and comfortable you can grip and hang from then make good use of it.


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

Farmers walks seem to be doing the trick. They are the only thing that leaves no strength in my hands after a workout, so I know it's working.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Could be helpful if OP posts pics of her petite, soft skinned, manicured hands gripping some barbells.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Ultrasonic said:


> The cheaper option is some pipe lagging from a DIY store.


 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SYMAGRIPS-Fat-Bar-Training-For-Grips-Functional-Fitness-Climbing-and-MMA-9-99-/401211962205?hash=item5d6a18b35d:g:zkoAAOSwoudW9oTY

It's got or make offer and I think I offered £8 and they accepted.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Gripping chalo like liquid sports http://amzn.to/2fJwPNT and a grip strenghtner like this has helped me loads http://amzn.to/2epBSHk


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Gripping chalo like liquid sports http://amzn.to/2fJwPNT and a grip strenghtner like this has helped me loads http://amzn.to/2epBSHk


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Wheyman said:


> and a grip strenghtner like this has helped me loads http://amzn.to/2epBSHk


 Which way round do you hold that out of interest? I have one, and as I posted earlier in this thread I'm convinced the photos show it being used the wrong way round!


----------



## Glenjamin (Oct 4, 2016)

Ultrasonic said:


> Which way round do you hold that out of interest? I have one, and as I posted earlier in this thread I'm convinced the photos show it being used the wrong way round!


 May be a stupid way of looking at it but it reminds me a lot of a silicone gun which would be held the same way as in the pics.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Glenjamin said:


> May be a stupid way of looking at it but it reminds me a lot of a silicone gun which would be held the same way as in the pics.


 The silicone guns I can find with a quick Google don't have the part you grip with your fingers curving in towards the palm of your hand? What clinches it for me is that the 'wrong' way round its curves match those of my hand, which makes me think it was designed to be used that way. I may be wrong but I don't see why it has the shape it does otherwise.

Either way round will work of course  .


----------



## Glenjamin (Oct 4, 2016)

Ultrasonic said:


> The silicone guns I can find with a quick Google don't have the part you grip with your fingers curving in towards the palm of your hand? What clinches it for me is that the 'wrong' way round its curves match those of my hand, which makes me think it was designed to be used that way. I may be wrong but I don't see why it has the shape it does otherwise.
> 
> Either way round will work of course  .


 yeah that part is usually straight. Id guess its curved to allow it to flow around the meaty part under the thumb. however in the ad below the geezer is using it all kinds of ways including the opposite as you mention.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Strengthener-Adjustable-Resistance-Exerciser-Musicians/dp/B01KR7WPIU/ref=cts_sp_3_vtp?_encoding=UTF8&pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_p=1069525627&pf_rd_r=DXH3TK7DZT9M93HJ2KF7&pd_rd_wg=XLkQc&pf_rd_s=desktop-detail-softlines&pf_rd_t=40701&pd_rd_i=B01KR7WPIU&pd_rd_w=QMAap&pf_rd_i=desktop-detail-softlines&pd_rd_r=DXH3TK7DZT9M93HJ2KF7


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Glenjamin said:


> yeah that part is usually straight. Id guess its curved to allow it to flow around the meaty part under the thumb. however in the ad below the geezer is using it all kinds of ways including the opposite as you mention.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Strengthener-Adjustable-Resistance-Exerciser-Musicians/dp/B01KR7WPIU/ref=cts_sp_3_vtp?_encoding=UTF8&pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_p=1069525627&pf_rd_r=DXH3TK7DZT9M93HJ2KF7&pd_rd_wg=XLkQc&pf_rd_s=desktop-detail-softlines&pf_rd_t=40701&pd_rd_i=B01KR7WPIU&pd_rd_w=QMAap&pf_rd_i=desktop-detail-softlines&pd_rd_r=DXH3TK7DZT9M93HJ2KF7


 First time I've seen a photo of anyone holding it what I consider to be the right way round  . At least I'm not the only one!


----------

